# Cobalt sulfate and copper sulfate, One and the same?



## Jeanine (Apr 4, 2009)

I bought some algae waffers to feed my CRS and RCS today and when I got home I noticed that it had cobalt sulfate in the ingredients ( I did a quick check in the store for copper on the back of the package). I'm thinking that it is the same as copper. Is it? and will this harm my shrimp?


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

im not sure if it is or not i know that cobalt is a blue color and that is how they get the blue glass and paint but not sure if it is copper or not sorry i couldnt be more help. it may just be in there to make it a darker green color


----------



## imeridian (Jan 17, 2007)

Cobalt and copper are two completely different elements. Cobalt at the trace levels found in food is no cause for concern.


----------



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

If there is only a trace of it, I wouldn't worry about it. Which brand is it anyways? If I were you, I would get something tried and true like shirakura. I know it seems a lot more expensive, but one bag can last few years (well, assuming you don't have a basement filled with shrimp tanks).


----------



## Jeanine (Apr 4, 2009)

They are Hikari Tropical Algae wafers. The cobalt sulfate is the 4th from last on the ingredients list. I only have 9 shrimp (I'm hoping for an increase in numbers).


----------

